# kleine Inbetriebnahme Nähe von Nagold



## Norton (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche präventiv jemanden der unserem Schlosser bei einer kleinen
Inbetriebnahme unterstüzen kann.
Das ganze findet diesen Donnerstag 05.02 in der Nähe von Nagold statt.
Zeitaufwand ca 3 Std wenn möglich Vormittags evtl auch Mittwoch Abend
Es handelt sich um eine kleine Zuführung/ Montagevorrichtung
mit einer S7/312 er CPU nix wildes es ist alles schon Inbetriebgenommen und getestet. Telefonische Unterstützung ist gegeben.  

Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat bitte PN mit Tel Nummer alles weitere  am Telefon.
P.s. für mich wären das 1200 km Fahrt und das wollte ich mir für 3 Std nicht antun. (Teleservice ist nicht   )

Grüsse Norton


----------



## eYe (1 Februar 2009)

> Route nach/zu Nagold
> *714 km* – ca. *6 Stunden, 25 Minuten*



Darf ich mal fragen von wo du 1200km fährst wenn ich aus HH schon 714km Richtung süden habe? ^^


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen von wo du 1200km fährst wenn ich aus HH schon 714km Richtung süden habe? ^^



Hin und zurück zusammen 1200 km würd ich tippen!


----------



## Markus (1 Februar 2009)

116km, wenn es nur ein tag ist kann ich oder ein kollege was machen.


----------



## peter(R) (2 Februar 2009)

134 km einfache Strecke.
Oder zu weit ?? Wäre machbar für mich

peter(R)


----------



## SPSKILLER (2 Februar 2009)

:sm23: 15km von meiner Haustür.

Aber ich sitze leider grade bei ner IBN in Hamburg...


----------



## Rumbler (2 Februar 2009)

5 km hätte auch Zeit... hast ne PN


----------



## Norton (2 Februar 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen von wo du 1200km fährst wenn ich aus HH schon 714km Richtung süden habe? ^^




Moin moin,
ich wollte auch wieder nach Hause 1200 km hin und rück passt schon


----------

